
Why Do (Some) Chinese People Pick 'Weird' English Names for Themselves? - hunglee2
https://yiqinfu.github.io/posts/chinese-people-weird-english-names/
======
mech422
One thing I've never understood, is why when people anglicised names, they
didn't go with phonetic spellings?

